# Conferred My First Degrees



## Dave in Waco (Mar 11, 2010)

Last night, I had the opportunity of conferring my first 2 degrees.  I did 2 FC's last night.  I was a little jittery on the first one went blank on the obligation. LOL  The second one was much smoother.  I think I did pretty well considering I was on the other end of those degrees 4 months ago.


----------



## Raven (Mar 11, 2010)

Congratulations, Bro, Dave!


----------



## JTM (Mar 11, 2010)

gratz


----------



## RedTemplar (Mar 11, 2010)

WTG, Brother!


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 11, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW, 4 months! If all our young brothers would do the same.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Mar 14, 2010)

keep up the good work. dont stop here!


----------



## kcir (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that it is great that our young brother has the desire to confer degrees so soon after being raised himself, however, I believe that the actual confering of degrees should be left to the WM or some other experienced brother.  Our brothers are only initiated, passed and raised once and this is such an important night in their lives, that every effort should be made to see that the work is not not just done "pretty Well" but outstanding.  The young brother can certainly hone his skills during a practice session, but not on actuall candidates until he has proven himself to the lodge.  The brother mentions that he went blank on the obligation and indicated "LOL" which stand for lots of laughs????  Not in my opinion.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 20, 2010)

Brother kcir, while I respect your opinion, I have to say I take some offense from it.  I understand the importance of conferring a degree in the utmost seriousness and did so during the ceremony.  I was making light of my nervousness, which is brought on by those who be so critical of someone new trying.  It's hypercritical people like yourself that invite those jitters, but for everyone there must be a first time.  I'm sure your first time someone as critical as you was there, but held their tongue and were encouraging instead of critical.  To me, your opinion of everything being done by "other more experienced brother" is the exact thing that keeps our numbers from growing.  So as the "other more experienced brother" continue to diminish due to age, they would not be replentished because young brothers like myself hadn't been given a chance to gain that experience.  

Since you really don't know me, you would have a hard time evaluating my skill.  My Lodge Sec is the one that checked me out to make sure I was at a level to do the degrees.  He was our WM back in '72 and has had his A cert since the 70's.  It makes him the senior PM in our district.  I dare say his more then competent to determine if I am qualified to confer a degree or not.  For I although I went blank, it was a split second and still was unnoticed by the Candidate.  After having gained the confidence of having done the first, the second I did without mistake.  Practice all you want, it's still nothing like the first time for real.  

Yes it is important to have a good degree, but having been one of the people close to the Candidates and having helped them get to those degrees, it meant a lot to them having me do the degrees.  So before you knock someone for not being a perfect on conferring their first degree, you should be applauding them for having the courage to take on the challenge of learning it and doing.  Someone was encouraging once to you, or else you would have never been given the change.  But if you are wanting to keep all the rituals confined to a few "other more experienced brothers" you excluding of the younger brother is going to leave you without member to keep your Lodge going.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 20, 2010)

kcir said:


> I think that it is great that our young brother has the desire to confer degrees so soon after being raised himself, however, I believe that the actual confering of degrees should be left to the WM or some other experienced brother.


 
I disagree 100%. Age or length of time being a Master Mason has nothing to do with putting on a quality degree. From what I've seen, it's the seasoned members who botch the degree work and/or chat it up on the sidelines, not the new Brothers. If I wasn't allowed to participate on the degree team after being raised, I'd pack my bags and find a different Lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 20, 2010)

Roger that. I personally know of VERY FEW WM's who can even confer degrees, much less do them correctly. I don't blame Bro. Dave for being offended, & I believe he is owed an apology.


----------



## ddreader (Mar 20, 2010)

Brother Dave, i would like to congratulate you on your first and second degree conferrals. i remember when i conferred my first fellowcraft . i it was close but not perfect, and i was trained by A  NOW PAST DISTRICT INSTRUCTOR WHO IS EXTREMELY WELL RESPECTED IN HIS WORK. BRO. GERALD HARRIS.  AND A NOW DECEASED BRO AND DEAR FRIEND D.F. PRINCE. i made a few mistakes as all of us do at any given time. but i was encouraged to proceed and improve. i took this advice and within 6 months i had an a certification. you have to crawl before you can walk. but when you start walking ,walk with the comfort of knowing that. all of who have been in yours shoes. are behind you 100 percent, and that you are the future of masonry. you and all the young brothers who are keeping it alive for those who come behind you. i have never met  you but if i do. i will be proud to call you brother and shake your hand. keep it up brother. masonry needs you!


----------



## kcir (Mar 20, 2010)

I had no intention of offending you or any other brother.  I was merely replying to your own statements, I went blank during the obligation, lots of laughs and thought I did pretty well considering.  There was nothing in your message indicating that you confered the degree well.  I am glad you did well and encourage all young brothers to become active in degree work and experience as many of the various officer stations within the lodge as possible.  I was appointed lodge secretary on the evening I was raised and learned all three lectures and charges during my first year.  The young brothers are the future of masonry and should be given every opportunity to advance within the lodge as possible.


----------



## kcir (Mar 20, 2010)

I have replied to the young brother and intended no offense to him.  I am currious however about your statement.  I am new to masonry here in Texas.  You say that you know very few WM's who can even confer degrees?   Don't brothers here in Texas have to show proficiency in confering all three degrees before they can become Master of the lodge?


----------



## kcir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for your comment my brother.  However, I did not make any refference to the brother age as I have no idea how old he is. He indicated in his initial statement that he had done pretty well considering?  I support any brother, regarless of age or time in masonry that wants to confer a degree if they can show they are proficient.  I can also understand your fustration with brothers chatting it up on the sideline as I feel the same way.  This should not be tollerated and the brothers spoken to by yourself on the matter.  It is of course bottom line, the responsibility of the Master to maintain control of his lodge and I have been to several lodges where they are lax in this area. Thanks


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 20, 2010)

I appreciate all the support Brothers.

Brother kcir, "LOL" are usually meant that the posted found the statement funny, not actually laughed without it being said "I LOL at it" or something of the like.  Unless it's included as such, it is meant to stand on it;s own.  I do understand your explaination, but I wish you had asked about it instead of assumed that I would laugh out loud in the middle of a serious ceremony.  

I have had the oppotunity to sit in a few of the stations during Lodge.  In fact, I am usually the first one the WM looks at to fill an empty chair.  My Lodge has been very supportive of me in my learning the work.  In practice, I have already learned to open and close in all 3 degrees and all the parts.  I've also learned the first lecture and all the parts for the first two degrees, along with all the questions and answers.  When October comes around, I hope to be taking my A, but will at least be getting my B.

As for WM's, in Texas they are required to be able to open and close in all three degrees, plus Lodge of Sorrow.


----------



## kcir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  In my grand lodge, brothers are required to show proficiency in confering the first section in all three degrees before they can become master of a lodge. perhaps, not a bad idea?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 20, 2010)

In theory, I would agree.  For me personally, I would be embrassed for someone else having to do a dutiy I should be taking care of.  It is something that is possible with a little practice.  My Lodge Sec says that he could teach someone any part of a degree in a few hours.  

In practice, it could be a hinderence to some Lodges.  Some Lodges have trouble as is filling all their chairs for various reasons.  

Either way, a good WM will take it upon himself to be prepared for all his duties.  I know when it comes my time, I will be.


----------



## Papatom (Mar 21, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> In theory, I would agree.  For me personally, I would be embrassed for someone else having to do a dutiy I should be taking care of.  It is something that is possible with a little practice.  My Lodge Sec says that he could teach someone any part of a degree in a few hours.
> 
> In practice, it could be a hinderence to some Lodges.  Some Lodges have trouble as is filling all their chairs for various reasons.
> 
> Either way, a good WM will take it upon himself to be prepared for all his duties.  I know when it comes my time, I will be.



Brother David, I believe you did well, I have confered many degrees, I cannot remember one that I did perfect.If ever in Fredericksburg please look me up, I would like to shake your hand and introduce you to some younger brothers.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations Bro. David. Ours is one of the Lodges that at times will have some trouble filling all the places. We are changing that now. One of the ways it is changing, is by including ALL of our Brothers in anything we do. As many have read in my posts here, we have been stale and stagnant for quite some time, but we are moving around, and clearing things out. I will celebrate my second year in June, and am already J.W. and moving to the W this next year. We started looking at ways to get folks to come to meetings, and one of those was to make phone calls, and to visit them. It has worked so far. We are about to take a bold step for us.... We are going to be conferring three EA Degrees in April, and doing it with our own people!!! I was the last to come in, and to be Raised, and the Lodge needed help from other Lodges in order to do the Degrees. We have Brothers asking to do parts now, and our W.M. is excited about his part as well. I for one think involving the new Brothers, if they want to work, is one of the best ways to keep them interested. It has started working for us. One thing for sure, "Texas ain't like no other place!!!" and I LOVE it.


----------



## JTM (Mar 22, 2010)

blake said:


> I disagree 100%. Age or length of time being a Master Mason has nothing to do with putting on a quality degree. From what I've seen, it's the seasoned members who botch the degree work and/or chat it up on the sidelines, not the new Brothers. If I wasn't allowed to participate on the degree team after being raised, I'd pack my bags and find a different Lodge.


 
i wouldn't say "100%."  i know plenty of young MMs that think they know the work when they don't, and plenty of 50 year pins that could lay down the best, most emphatic ritual.  

the natural conclusion is that being a MM, young or old, is no indication of amount of ritual known.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey!!! I'm one of those MM's who THINKS he knows the work!!! Well, I like to think I know the work, but I also KNOW in reality I am still learning it, and plan to continue to learn until I lay down the tools. I get pretty excited about Masonry, and LOVE to talk about it, and anyone who knows me personally can vouch for that  I can offer a word here and there, and I can do most of the work, but I am still learning, and my goal is to have it as right as I can have it. I was at Grand Lodge for the first time in December, and LOVED it!! I'll be going back as often as I can. But, I felt a bit of ease coming over me when I noticed a bit of stumbling coming from my "Seniors" there. If they aren't perfect, will I ever be? Probably not, but as many others here are doing, I'm gonna do it until I have it right, or I've worn everyone down, and convinced them it is right.
 :-O)


----------

